# SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION (Revised)



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

My wife and I were feeding a Feral cat who took up residence in our carport closed on two sides. We live in rural Arizona. Last November she gave birth to four kittens. We started feeding them all. They would watch my wife bring food and water and then run to the bowls "when it was safe." Sometime in February, the mother and three siblings disappeared. But this one blond female kitten would wait all alone in the carport for food. She hissed at my wife and I each time we tried to get near her. Eventually, by moving the bowl a little closer to the door each day, we managed to get her to come just inside the door to eat. Then one day, she ate and laid down in a corner. My wife and I just stood there not knowing what to do. 

Long story short, she is now an 'indoor-outdoor' cat. A few weeks ago my wife and I noticed these bite marks when we took a shower and they started itching. OMG! Fleas! We've had several Feral cats over the past four years, but none of them ever contracted fleas! Or they were never in the house long enough to 'drop them off.' The problem now is every time she wants to come in the house we not only have to get weeds and burrs off her but spray her with garlic first. She has very long hair. I have ordered Adams Inverted Carpet Spray and ADAMS PLUS SPRAY MIST. Can anyone tell us how we can keep giving her the ability to go out and run around and still have her company when she's inside? She was spayed two weeks ago and has all her shots. She lies down very quietly when we take the weeds, burrs and whatever off her and comb her out. She's only six months old but outside she is a true predator while inside most of the time she purrs like a motor boat. Any suggestions would be gratefully appreciated.

rcat


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

What exactly are you asking? How to keep her flea free? If that is the question : why not go to the vet and get her revolution? It protects against fleas, ticks, heartworm, and mosquitos and you only put it between their shoulders once a month.


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Thank you for your reply. Sorry if it sounded confusing, but yes, it's all about fleas. I've read where these "Spot ON" remedies either don't work or only work in a small area of application. Revelation is made by Pfizer and drug companies are not at the top of my list. It seems Advantage is the most prevalent when it comes to only fleas. A comparison video is at http://www.ehow.com/video_4951345_compa ... -cats.html

The stuff I ordered should be here in a few days and if I mist spray the cat under the fur it's supposed to last 210 days. Where they get that number from I have no idea. So far the garlic seems to work fairly good. The other problem is getting the fleas out of the house, supposedly by treating the cat and the house on the same day. Living out here it's impossible to know what they'll bring home but like I mentioned, she's the first one to get fleas. Thanks again.

rcat


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Yeah, Advantage is good for just fleas, and thats what they sell at petstores. And it is a lot cheaper than the Revolution. But you have to make sure you give the right dose according to weight. But, as she is an outdoor cat, I would personally use the Revolution, and you dont use it all year round, its just from June 1 to Nov 1. But, it's your cat, and the Advantage works good with fleas.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

I know the big drug companies are not at the top of your list, but I would really recommend Revolution, especially since she's indoor/outdoor and will likely be plagued by other nasties such as worms and ticks. Mosquitoes can transmit heartworms which are a health risk for cats too, not just dogs. Roundworms and ear mites are likely for cats who spend a lot of time outdoors. Revolution kills or prevents all of these. You put it on the back of the cat's neck and its absorbed through the skin, so it does treat their entire body. If cost is an issue since its usually a bit pricey at the vet's office, you can get a prescription and order from one of the online pet supply companies.
Fleas also transmit tapeworm. A cat that has fleas is likely to have tapeworm, too. When the tapeworm gets large enough, it'll start shedding segments that look like little grains of rice when dried up. Advantage & Revolution do not treat tapeworm; you'll need a pill from the vet for that.
I tried the natural route once for fleas. Long story short, I spent a bunch of money and time on stuff that would help control the fleas, but never got rid of them. Beware of OTC products as well, many contain harmful ingredients which have caused illness and death. If you do eventually go with a medication, a prescription from the vet is the safest route.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

I agree with Nell! Get some Revolution from the vet. And do not use Hartz Mountain products at all. They are dangerous!


----------



## Sleepwalk (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

I also had a little stray who ended up becoming and indoor/outdoor cat. He was sadly hit by a car in the end, but he was living with me and my boyfriend for about five months or so, during one of the hardest winters my state has ever seen.

He still wanted to go outside, even with the ice and snow. He'd actually leap up, dig his claws into this little key holder we have hanging from the front door knob, and hang there, yowling, until we opened the door when he decided it was time to go out. XD And still, through the freezing weather and barren conditions, when he came back inside he gave us fleas.

Advantage worked great for him, but I'd personally recommend using a flea treatment year round, from my experience. Especially if you live somewhere that doesn't get the hardest of winters.


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Thank you all for your knowledgeable replies. I especially feel bad when I hear of an animal getting hit by a car. Fortunately we live on a dirt road and MissChief only ventures through the fence when my wife is exercising on the long driveway. 

We are taking her to the vet on Monday for booster shots since she will be staying in a Pet Hotel for five weeks at the end of the month because my wife has business out of town. I am thinking about asking him for a prescription for Revolution but with further research I find it's more for Heart worm than fleas. 

This is an off topic question but I noticed many members have great Avatar and Signature pix of their cats. I tried to post an Avatar pic but keep getting the message "Must be between 0 and 10 kib". A 10 kib pic is not even visible when enlarged! I can't find anything on adding a Signature. This is only my second day on the forum and things are quite hectic right now but if anyone can steer me in the right direction for adding pix, I'd be very grateful.

rcat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Here are the rules regarding signatures. You can make your own or have a member do it for you, free of charge, of course! Just look in Art and Literature for a volunteer.  

Welcome to the forum! With the word "Miss" in your user name, I'm afraid most members will mistake you for a woman.  You might want to change that, and add your cat's name to your signature.  


Here are the rules concerning both avatars and signatures. All of the avatars you see fall in these guidelines, and they look fine. There must be a glitch somewhere! 




> Signatures
> 
> a. Signatures may contain up to five lines (one line being that displayed on a browser opened to 800px width) of text (of small or normal size)
> and/or one image, valid combinations include; a single image of no more
> ...


Have fun on the forums!


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Jeanie:
Thank you very much for the information about Avatar and Signature and advice about the name (MissChief = female.) I will go over this info as soon as time will allow and make the proper adjustments. In the meantime this forum has been a great help with my flea problem.
BTW, I like the 'saying' in your signature about dogs and cats. I have had many of both and my conclusion is dogs are 'fetchers and guardians' and cats are 'adviser's or else'!

rcat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

I had a very good story on the Animal Rescue Site about 2 years ago. It had pictures of MissChief's great grand father who still comes around and 3 generations after that. But they changed their format and for some reason I was not notified and the story was deleted.

rcat


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Well, I managed to get a 'Signature' but I still get the same 'error' message when I try to upload an Avatar, " The avatar’s filesize must be between 0 and 10 KiB." If it's a glitch can it be fixed or am I doing something wrong? I also have not been able to modify the user name. Any suggestions?

rcat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

You can send me a PM with your new user name, and include your problem with the avatar. I am not an expert on sizing them, but the administrator is. I will pass along your problem, and I'm sure he can solve it!  Include the avatar picture you want to use. I'm sure he'll help you. 

I'm so sorry your story did not get on The Animal Planet. That would have been quite an experience!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Welcome to the cat foum. Im active with a TNR group south of Tucson in Green Valley ~ Paws Patrol. Fleas are a year around problem in Arizona. As much as we all dont like the big pharmasutical companies Id bite the bullet and use Advantage. Ear mites are a serious problem here too. Put a bit at the inside tip of the ear also to help rid her of ear mites. Keep her ears clean also. Make sure you have given her panacur to deworm her esp since she has had fleas.

Coyotes and bobcats are a problem here. I sure hope she makes it as an outdoor cat. Esp since you live in a rural area. Have safe places for her to climb and escape to.

She sure is a little beauty! Those green eyes melt your heart!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

GRRREAT! MissChief is now Feline Friend and has his avatar!


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Thank you for the advice. When I took MissChief for her booster shots, I asked the vet to pick one of Advantage, Frontline Plus, or Revolution. She said Frontline Plus. I guess it's just a matter of who you talk to. According to UPS, tomorrow I'll have Adams Plus Flea & Tick Mist with IGR. It got very good reviews on Amazon and Drug.com has extensive information on it. And if it's applied right it's only necessary once every three months. So far no ear mites. The vet gave her a pretty good check up.

We have a fence around the property and a fence across the front of the carport (where she was born) big enough for only cats to get through and there are plenty of Mesquites around and a 45' Eucalyptus tree out front which is her favorite. Even with the fence we occasionally get a Coyote if he's smart enough to dig under the fence at a wash, but she's very alert and extremely fast at climbing. When outside she'll attack anything that moves including weeds and rocks. Luckily the other day I caught her while she was trying to sneak up on a Gila monster! 

Her great grandfather has been coming around for four years, eats inside and leaves, and has never had a flea and neither have any of the other cats in the family line. Just my luck, the one that decides to turn 95% domestic and spends half the time in the house catches fleas. :cat 

rcat


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*



Jeanie said:


> GRRREAT! MissChief is now Feline Friend and has his avatar!


With your invaluable help! THX!

rcat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

We were only too happy to help you. I'm glad all is settled. We want lots of updates, though. MissChief is adorable!


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

She thanks you for the compliment, but truthfully she considers herself a BRAT and loves to act like one. If I didn't know better I'd think she actually pouted the other day when I rescued her from that Gila Monster. I brought her inside and she sat in the middle of the floor staring at me for about ten minutes! 

rcat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

:lol: She's not the first lovable "brat" we've had!


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Oh I can be sure of that! We're getting ready to go away for 5+ weeks at the end of the month, but I'd love to put together an album of her lineage when I get the chance. She will be in a nice Pet Hotel for 42 days. We hate to do it but we visited the place and it's extremely clean and all the dogs seemed very content. Cat's even have their own area to run around in and there's a 'community room' for those with a good disposition. that's why we had to get all her shots, etc.

rcat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

That sounds like a great kitty hotel, but I'm guessing she might give you "what for" when you get back! :wink:


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

You can bet on it! She gives me "what for" now if she doesn't agree with everything....just so! :x 

rcat


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Is she going to the Pet Hotel on Speedway? Id like feed back on your experience when it is over. Whether it should be recommended to people around here or not. I definitely know vets not to use and who is the best around here but not boarding places.


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

She's going to "At-Home Kennels" 9575 E. Millmar Road, all the way on the east side and we live in Three Points. But I think it's worth the trip. We made a surprise visit there last month and the place was VERY clean for one thing and the animals, mostly dogs including a very large Great Dane seemed content with their surroundings. No excess barking and plenty of room to run around both individual space and community area. I'll gladly let you know what I think when we get back. We have to drop her off on a Sunday, 5/30 for 42 days and after getting a grand tour of the place I thought $10.00 a day for cats was reasonable compared to other places I researched. The first thing they asked about was vaccinations which I took to be a good thing.

rcat


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SIX MONTH OLD ITCHY SITUATION*

Thanks Marie73. I think it worked.  

rcat


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

It is with deep regret that I must forward this news. Last Wednesday evening, (May 26) my wife was playing with MissChief in the back yard. About 9:30 my wife wanted to go inside with her but the kitten refused to go inside. We have left her out before and she has an enclosed carryall for a bed on the patio so that's not a problem. That is the last time we saw her. My wife has sobbed and cried and I well......! I had to cancel the pet boarding appointment which she had because we are leaving Monday for 6 weeks. We just put all her 'things' in the shed. I called the Arizona Humane Society at the suggestion of the pet boarding employee. First they didn't even answer the phone and the second time I called they put me on hold and never came back. It seems the 'Humane' Society could care less. I've had many pets over the years and loved them all, but for some reason this one hurts. Maybe because she was such a spunky brat. And I mean that in a good way. This forum has been very nice during the short time I have been on here. I will leave these posts with her picture in her honor. It is my belief that someone stole her because she thoroughly enjoyed herself here and had no reason not to want to live here. She did have a collar with her name and our phone number. Thank you for your kindness to animals.

MISSCHIEF DOESN'T PLAY HERE ANYMORE.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, no! For some reason, I hadn't read this thread yet, so I read it from beginning to end, and I couldn't believe it when you said she went missing. Please, don't give up yet. I didn't see anywhere in your posts about getting her spayed. She's definitely old enough to come into season and go looking for a mate. I'd hate to see her get pregnant, but if she went off for that reason, she could be back in a few days. From your story about her, I'm sure she would want to come back after mating. Is there a neighbor or anyone else to keep looking and calling her while you are gone? Anyone to put food near her shelter and check to see if it's been eaten? Please call any and all shelters and vets with a description of her (she may not have the collar on), in case anyone has picked her up and taken her to one of them.

Sending positive thoughts and I really hope she'll come back. atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my dear friend! How my heart aches for you. I know you're worried sick.  But as Elsie said, don't give up, please. Have a good neighbor watch for her, and leave food out at your place in the daytime only. Also, leave some sweaty clothes hanging on a bannister or over a chair, to help her find her way home. She's such a sweet girl, and I know you love her dearly. Please also be assured that my prayers are that she comes home soon. God bless.


----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for your kind thoughts. I have called several shelters and finally filed a report with the Humane Society (I had to ask if she wanted our phone number) so I can figure how much they're going to do, but I won't give up until the airport shuttle service picks us up on Monday morning. I will leave food and water in the carport where she was born as a Feral cat and liked to relax and I will put her towel from the carryall (without which she wouldn't go into it) on the patio. But here in rural Arizona our closest neighbor is at least a football field away. 

We did have her spayed a few weeks ago and gave her all the appropriate shots so we could board her so, that wasn't the reason why she disappeared. 

WE MISS MISSCHIEF... :sad :sad2


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Feline Friend (May 7, 2010)

We thank you.


----------

